# Paterson quarts hutches.....



## epackage (Sep 12, 2011)

is this what they mean during basketball  games when they say that people are sitting Quart Side?   LOL


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 12, 2011)

Holy cow Jim! That's a lot of qt hutches! Impressive.. []


----------



## epackage (Sep 12, 2011)

There are a few more Charlie, no more room on that dresser...[]


----------



## rockbot (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, that is some quart action Jim![]
 The only quarts I recollect were colt-45.. hehe!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey Jim,

 I'm not a Center Quart official, but that is an impressive collection! More please when you have the opportunity.

 Have you dried out?


----------



## epackage (Sep 12, 2011)

Dried out and waiting for Fema adjuster and flood adjuster today, then waiting for a call from the homeowners adjuster....better pic's when I'm back in the groove....[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, really impressive stuff! I've only got two quart hutches, plus all the Ransleys that look like hutches but aren't. []


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice Jim,
 I bet that took awhile. The one with the long neck is very odd.

 What percentage of these have matching standard sized hutches? And for how many of these do you have the little ones?


----------



## epackage (Sep 12, 2011)

I have matching pints for all but one, there is a Haiman Levin quart there which was unknown until Slag Pile Digger found it in an online auction and I got it for $5.... I think I have 3 or 4 more pacled away, I'll add them once I get them out....Jim

 The long neck Pfannebecker is very similar to it's normal necked counterpart but this must have had a Putnam Stopper because it's too long for a hutch stopper to work...


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 12, 2011)

Dumb question. How big was Paterson back then? It seems like most of the quarts from my state were small - almost logging type towns.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Dried out and waiting for Fema adjuster and flood adjuster today, then waiting for a call from the homeowners adjuster....better pic's when I'm back in the groove....[]


 
 I can guarantee you that your insurance premiums will rise 200% over the next 10 years. I just got notice of my another 100% increase since our great flood of 2000.
 FEMA will make darn sure of that.

 Oh and by the way we had no damage or claims.[:'(]


----------



## epackage (Sep 12, 2011)

Historical populations

 Census Pop.

 1840 - 7,596
 1850 - 11,334
 1860 - 19,586
 1870 - 33,579
 1880 - 51,031
 1890 - 78,347
 1900 - 105,171
 1910 - 125,600
 1920 - 135,875

 In 1791, Alexander Hamilton helped found the Society for the Establishment of Useful Manufactures (S.U.M.), which helped encourage the harnessing of energy from the Great Falls of the Passaic River, to secure economic independence from British manufacturers. Paterson, which was founded by the society, became the cradle of the industrial revolution in America.[12] Paterson was named for William Paterson, statesman, signer of the Constitution and Governor of New Jersey who signed the 1792 charter that established the Town of Paterson.[13]

 Architect, engineer, and city planner Pierre (Peter) Charles L'Enfant, who had earlier developed the initial plans for Washington, D.C., was the first planner for the S.U.M. project.[14] His plan proposed to harness the power of the Great Falls through a channel in the rock and an aqueduct. However, the society's directors felt he was taking too long and was over budget. He was replaced by Peter Colt, who used a less-complicated reservoir system to get the water flowing to factories in 1794. Eventually, Colt's system developed some problems and a scheme resembling L'Enfant's original plan was used after 1846.[15]

 Paterson was originally formed as a township from portions of Acquackanonk Township on April 11, 1831, while the area was still part of Essex County. Paterson became part of the newly created Passaic County on February 7, 1837. Paterson was incorporated as a city on April 14, 1851, based on the results of a referendum held that day. The city was reincorporated on March 14, 1861.[16]

 The industries developed in Paterson were powered by the 77-foot high Great Falls, and a system of water raceways that harnessed the power of the falls. The city began growing around the falls and until 1914 the mills were powered by the waterfalls. The district originally included dozens of mill buildings and other manufacturing structures associated with the textile industry and later, the firearms, silk, and railroad locomotive manufacturing industries. In the latter half of the 19th century, silk production became the dominant industry and formed the basis of Paterson's most prosperous period, earning it the nickname "Silk City." In 1835, Samuel Colt began producing firearms in Paterson, although within a few years he moved his business to Hartford, Connecticut. Later in the 19th century, Paterson was the site of early experiments with submarines by Irish-American inventor John Phillip Holland. Two of Holland's early models â€” one found at the bottom of the Passaic River â€” are on display in the Paterson Museum, housed in the former Rogers Locomotive and Machine Works near the Passaic Falls.

 The city was a mecca for immigrant laborers who worked in its factories as well. Paterson was also the site of historic labor unrest that focused on anti-child labor legislation, and the six-month long Paterson silk strike of 1913 that demanded the eight-hour day and better working conditions, but was defeated by the employers with workers forced to return under pre-strike conditions. Factory workers labored long hours for low wages under dangerous conditions, and lived in crowded tenement buildings around the mills. The factories then moved south where there were no labor unions, and later moved overseas.

 In 1932, Paterson opened Hinchliffe Stadium, a 10,000-seat stadium named in honor of John V. Hinchliffe, the mayor at the time. Hinchliffe originally served as the site for high school and professional athletic events. From 1933â€“1937, 1939â€“1945, Hinchliffe was the home of the New York Black Yankees and from 1935 to 1936 the home of the New York Cubans of the Negro National League. The historic ballpark was also a venue for many professional football games, track and field events, boxing matches and auto and motorcycle racing. Abbott and Costello performed at Hinchliffe prior to boxing matches. Hinchliffe is one of only three Negro League stadiums left standing in the United States, and is on the National Register of Historic Places.


----------

